# Angeln Center Parcs



## fdny-fighter (4. April 2008)

Hallo 
ich bin im Sommer in Belgien im Centerparcs in De Vossmeeren, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob zum Angeln die Genehmigung die man im Park erhält reicht,oder ob man noch sonstige zusätzliche Papire braucht.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt#h


----------



## LUKA$ (4. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

also wir waren ma in holland und da durfte jeder frei im Park angeln gehen!!


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

Hi, wir waren auch vor Jahren in einem Center Parcs "De Kempervennen" Urlaub machen. 
Du brauchst da keinen extra Schein! 

2 Tipps hab ich noch für dich:

- Mehlwurm an der transparenten Wasserkugel und
- Denk dran da bezahlst du nach kg die du fängst!


----------



## Nollo1986 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

Hallo Weißnixabergroß,

also wir fahren dieses Jahr im Juli auch in diesen park und wollte auf grund dessen mal nachfragen mit welchem Köder du geangelt hast.

MfG


----------



## fdny-fighter (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

muss man zu der angelgenehmigung für 5€ noch für die kilo die man angelt bezahlen???


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (5. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

So war es früher zumindestens, das man eine Startgebühr bezahlt hat und dann noch seine gefangenen Fische am Ausgang wiegen muß und dann nach kg bezahlt!

Ich habe damals sehr gut auf Mehlwurmer gefangen, 3,60-3,90m
Match oder Feederrute 5-20 gr. 20 mm transp. Wasserkugel 2,00m Vorfach 0,16 Stärke 10 Haken und den Köder langsam geschleppt!

Viel Glück


----------



## fdny-fighter (7. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

und wie hoch war so ca. der preis pro kilo??


----------



## schnupp (8. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

Hallo,
mit dem extra bezahlen fürs Kilo, gab es damals nur in 
Kempervennen im Forellenteich.
Für den Surfsee und das Tauchmeer  brauchte und braucht man keine andere Karte.
In Vossenmeere kannst du auch in beiden Seen ohne extra Karte und ohne fürs Kilo zahlen zu müssen angeln.

Die Kiloregelung gab es nur in einigen wenigen Centerparcs die Forellenangeln anboten.

Aus dem Forellenweiher in Kempervennen, ist vor einigen Jahren ein Ottergehege gemacht worden.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## fdny-fighter (9. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

cool cool, thx


----------



## zottelthebest (28. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

also einen anbgetrennten see gibts da noch in kempervennen, scheint ein forellensee zu sein?
das ottergehege ist viel kleiner und weiter richtung tauchsee.

an die leute, die schon dort geangelt haben (kempervennen):
der bestand soll hecht, wels, karpfen etc. sein

gilt dies für beide seen (tauch und surfsee)? mit anderen worten wer hat wa sin welchem see hier wirklich gefangen? vom customer service habe ich jetzt schon unterschiedliche infos erhalten (u.a. nachtangelverbot / nachtangeln erlaubt, schein kostet / kostet nix, angeln nicht überall erlaubt / dann doch wieder an einigen stellen...)


----------



## Hilfsostfriese (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*



fdny-fighter schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich bin im Sommer in Belgien im Centerparcs in De Vossmeeren, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob zum Angeln die Genehmigung die man im Park erhält reicht,oder ob man noch sonstige zusätzliche Papire braucht.
> Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnt#h


Hallo! 
Wir waren in den Osterferien 09 im Park "De Vossemeeren" im Haus 447 und für 3€ pro Nase kann man dort am InfoDesk eine Angellizenz fur eine Woche erwerben. Gefangen haben wir (Zwei Angler) allerdings in dieser Woche nur einen Döbel und zwei große Rotaugen. Auch haben wir mehrere Runden durch den Park gemacht um einigermaßen zugängliche Angelstellen zu finden, aber die sind selten, da es sich oft Steilufer oder schlecht zu begehende Passagen oder Badestrand handelt. Angeltechnisch hat uns der Parc "De Kempervennen" - von "De Vossemeren übrigens nur einen Steinwurf entfernt- wesentlich besser gefallen. Dort haben wir sozusagen rund um die Uhr mit kostenloser Lizenz (auch am InfoDesk erhältlich) Angeln können und haben gut gefangen (80 cm Hecht, große Brassen und schöne Aale) wobei das Nachtangelverbot nur auf dem Papier bestand hat. 
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Wilfried Sistenich


----------



## schmierlappen (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

hallo,
ja ich habe es selber gemerkt der fred hier ist schon was älter.
gibt es jemanden der mir neues bzgl angeln im center park berichten kann??
also wo gehts was kostets usw usw...
wäre euch sehr verbunden über eine antwort....

merci

lg

lappen :vik:


----------



## Mantra (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

Hi Schmierlappen,

ich war letzten September mit meinen Freunden im Center Parcs "De Huttenheugte" in den Niederlanden. Angeln war dort völlig umsonst ( es gibts sogar extra Angelsteege ). Selbst meine Freunde ohne Angelschein durften dort angeln, so wie jeder andere Besucher dort auch. 
Während wir uns beim Angeln die Zeit mit Spaßgetränken verkürzt haben, haben sich die Damen im Tropenbad sich herumgetrieben. Sowas nennt man bei uns eine schöne "westfälische Runde". :q
Allerdings gefangen haben wir nichts nennewertes gefangen, nur ein paar kleinere Weißfische. Es könnte aber auch mehr drin sein, leider weiss ich nichts genaueres.


MFG Ralf


----------



## KlaasJanHuntelaar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

Hallo Leute
Ich war letze Ostern da und haben dort jeden Tag geangelt. Große, Schöne Karpfen und Brassen sind da drinne. Ein andere der uns da beim Angeln gesehen hatte sagte auch zu uns das in dem Teich sehr schöne Hechte drinne sind. Da ich mich mehr auf Karpfen und Brassen konzentriert habe konnte ich nicht herausfinden ob das mit dem Hechten stimmt. Im Park kann man auch Ruten und Kescher und das wichtigste Angelzeug kaufen. Wir fahren da eventuell wieder dieses Jahr zu Ostern hin und werden wieder ein paar Fische rausholen! =) 
So das war´s


----------



## schimi (12. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln Center Parcs*

Hallo!Ich will im Sommer in  einen der schönen Centerparcs in Holland!In welchen ist der Fisch Bestand am besten Karpfen oder Raubfisch????


----------

